# Caging need help ASAP



## Lizardkid237 (May 7, 2012)

I understand that tegus need a certain amount of space. But the biggest cage I could do is 4'L 3-3 1/2' W and about 28" D. Is that enough space for my tegu? And also he will not eat in front of me, right now he is just a baby and I'm not sure if he is eating correctly. One more thing, I would like for him to eat turkey but I have no idea how to get him to eat the turkey. Last thing, really, how long will it take my tegu to reach full length? Please help, ASAP!!


----------



## Aardbark (May 7, 2012)

Im not an expert but I can give you my advice. If its a baby, that cage size is fine. He will grow, dubble in size in about a year, and then you want to start to look for something bigger. When she was a baby, I fed my tegu crickets. And dusted them with calcium. Now I feed her meatballs of ground turkey. You could try that for food. Whats important is that you get a uvb heat lamp for him to bask in.


----------



## Lizardkid237 (May 7, 2012)

Aardbark said:


> Im not an expert but I can give you my advice. If its a baby, that cage size is fine. He will grow, dubble in size in about a year, and then you want to start to look for something bigger. When she was a baby, I fed my tegu crickets. And dusted them with calcium. Now I feed her meatballs of ground turkey. You could try that for food. Whats important is that you get a uvb heat lamp for him to bask in.



I'm feeding it crickets I just have no idea how to get it to eat the other food. And sadly the 4 ft cage would me the biggest I could get. I know it would be cramped but I'm hoping it will work. And whenever I'm home I will have my tegu out of the cage so it will only be used when I'm at practice, school, work, and at night


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 7, 2012)

It won't work. Simply not big enough. This is something you should have thought of before you bought the animal. What is in your setup? Temps, hides, lights, everything?


----------



## AP27 (May 8, 2012)

Eventually you are going to need something bigger. I currently have a 5x3x2 and even that will eventually be too small. You need at least a 6x3ft floor space. If you can't find one for purchase, build your own or look into local furniture/cabinet makers and see if you can work out a deal to have them make you one. There are also several sites you can order custom reptile enclosures off of. As far as getting your tegu to eat ground turkey, find something he/she likes, and coat the turkey in it, like egg, honey etc. And then ween the extra food out until it's eating the turkey by itself.


And I wouldn't worry about him not eating in front of you. Mine did that for weeks when i first got him. He just needs to get used to you.


----------



## laurarfl (May 8, 2012)

The lizard could grow to be 42", will be very active, and cannot live in a 48" cage. Where I live, that isn't even legal minimum specs for reptile caging. You have some time while the tegu is growing, but it needs a larger enclosure. 

But I have to say that your post sounds a bit interesting...tegu kept in the cage while you are at school, practice, work, and night??


----------



## Lizardkid237 (May 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> The lizard could grow to be 42", will be very active, and cannot live in a 48" cage. Where I live, that isn't even legal minimum specs for reptile caging. You have some time while the tegu is growing, but it needs a larger enclosure.
> 
> But I have to say that your post sounds a bit interesting...tegu kept in the cage while you are at school, practice, work,
> 
> Would a 90 gallon work? I know this will be small but the place where I got the tegu has a full grown tegu which they keep in a 90 gallon. And dont worry this place takes very good care of their reptiles.


----------



## Apophis (May 8, 2012)

The volume of an enclosure is not what is important, it's the dimensions. As everyone else has stated you need at least 6' long x 3' wide. I am currently building an 8' x 4' enclosure for my adult. Not to sound harsh but if you can't properly accommodate a Tegu's need for a large enclosure it is irresponsible to keep it. I have seen too many Tegus whose needs were not met and suffered for it. It sounds like you did not fully research what it takes to own and care for one of these amazing animals, but I hope you do what is best for him/her in the end.


----------



## Lizardkid237 (May 9, 2012)

Apophis said:


> The volume of an enclosure is not what is important, it's the dimensions. As everyone else has stated you need at least 6' long x 3' wide. I am currently building an 8' x 4' enclosure for my adult. Not to sound harsh but if you can't properly accommodate a Tegu's need for a large enclosure it is irresponsible to keep it. I have seen too many Tegus whose needs were not met and suffered for it. It sounds like you did not fully research what it takes to own and care for one of these amazing animals, but I hope you do what is best for him/her in the end.



Ok well thanks for the help everyone! I have a lot of thinking to do...


----------



## m3s4 (May 9, 2012)

Don't get over-excited just yet. You have a juvenile tegu and for a juvenile that enclosure will work. 

You can get a good year out of that enclosure - after all, it isn't like you're trying to do this in a 10 gallon tank. 

Just know that this enclosure is only temporary and while your tegu is growing, think of ways you can get him into something larger (6x3x3+) and call it a day. If you can't upgrade to a larger enclosure you can always let him free-roam which becomes a very good idea around 1.5 years old anyways.


----------



## LizardzRock (May 9, 2012)

Doing a custom wooden enclosure will be your best bet. Glass does not hold heat and humidity well. Plus most have screen tops which are not good to have when heat and humidity are concerned(heat rises out and so will the humidity) and can act as a de-humidifier in some instances and dehydrate your tegu severely. Your 48" cage(i'm guessing an aquarium) will not be suitable even if it was bigger for the long run. I agree with most that it is fine for a baby and MAYBE up to year. Tegus and monitors need a large wooden enclosure to maintain efficient heat and humidity. Also with a large custom wooden enclosure you will find yourself doing less misting to keep humidity up because it holds it 10x better than a glass aquarium. Aquairums were designed for fish. Even if you take a look at say Zoo Meds glass natrualistic Terrarium they advertise it for herps other than tegus and monitors not only because it is not large enough, but because it is not the correct type of set up and will not provide the needed variables a cage housing a tegu or monitor will need. I would use this time to research, decide on a enclosure type to build, plan and design it, save money to build it, then execute when time has come. I hope everything works out!!!


----------

